
How Reporters Pulled Off the Panama Papers,Biggest Leak in Whistleblower History - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/reporters-pulled-off-panama-papers-biggest-leak-whistleblower-history/
======
ommunist
Ah, Snowden will not be in the Guinness Book of Records because of that, won't
he?

~~~
mixedCase
Snowden's may have been one of the most controversial ones, but certainly not
the biggest at time of leak.

~~~
ommunist
Do you count size by the impact on the society or by characters count?

